# Omegle and Social Anxiety



## OmegleBubs

I just had an awesome text conversation with someone who gave me good advice on overcoming Social Anxiety. She really cared, and most of the people you meet on omegle aren't nice. Here's the chat log: http://logs.omegle.com/82d06f1d1b5f6562


----------



## pied vert

omegle taught me to be comfortable expressing myself, exposed me to really cool varieties of people,
and

I think i've been falling in love with a friend i made on omegle a year ago...

He said he wants to come from there (Europe) to here (Canada) to see me this summer (maybe...I am trying not to get my hopes up, but...) ... ... we might road trip together across the country & couchsurf.

...all because of Omegle :mushy


----------



## Whatev

The one time I went on Omegle all I got was a bunch of dicks, literally.


----------



## kesker

I don't want to tell you how brave I think you are and how helpful that was to me because I've said stuff like that to you before and, in my mind, I'm imagining you think I'm just being kind or kiss-assy but I'm real about this. That was so cool what you did. I gotta go back to check out the websites she suggested toward the beginning. :squeeze


----------



## zomb

That's surprising. 
You normally get old men dicks or little kid dicks on that. Not that I go on it. One can only take so many dicks at once. 

But good luck anyway.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

OmegleBubs said:


> most of the people you meet on omegle aren't nice.


And I was just thinking of trying it...


----------



## pied vert

RenegadeReloaded said:


> And I was just thinking of trying it...


yeah, but lots of them are nice, and dealing with jerks is a part of growing past the age of 14. unless you like being 14 developmentally. I just skip the nasty ones anyway. There have been people ive met there that have really warmed my heart. they're more nice to girls, yeah, but not only girls. I've watched guys Omegle and they get some pretty interesting + mature folks too.


----------



## safeway2008

i went on omegle video chat - i'm an asian guy - i went through 100's of people

my experiences

pe 000ises are like 1 out of ever 30-50 chatroulette is worse
girls are like 1 out of 30 or 40 alot of the girls were trolling.
guys usually skip me, but i have had a good amount of conversations with a handful of the guys


ad videos and games (to get girls to take off there clothes) are like 1 out of 30 or 50. if you go on a hash tag you rarely get these.



i liked omegle because the trolling helps you not care what others say and think of me after awhile. a couple things people said hurt but i know in life you have to be able to deal with stuff so i think it was good exposure.


the worse things that happen - called ugly, flip off, guy talking bad amount Mexicans and using the "n" word (that was on trump hash tag), "***********" from girl, guy masturbbbbaaaaaating and holding normal conversation with me with face showing he had no shame, all the other waannnnnkkkkking people skipped me.


----------

